# keskin kt1



## anerness (Mar 29, 2009)

Anyone have pics of a tt coupe on keskin kt1 wheels?


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

*Re: keskin kt1 (anerness)*

those are the 5 spoke ones right ?


----------



## anerness (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: keskin kt1 (BigBlackTiTTy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BigBlackTiTTy* »_those are the 5 spoke ones right ?










Yes those are the ones.
Anymore pics?


----------



## edgy (May 16, 2006)

Damn, that old train can do 125 kmh...


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: keskin kt1 (anerness)*

TT's look great with 5 spoke wheels!


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

I think I have now made a decision with my wheel choice.


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (darrenbyrnes)*

I like Keskins but they're too heavy...29.5 lbs in 18" is too much, it'd probably bog the car some...


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (Murderface)*


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

stock 17inch 6 spokes weight the same...


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: (BigBlackTiTTy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BigBlackTiTTy* »_stock 17inch 6 spokes weight the same... 

Which is what I rock in the winter.


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (BigBlackTiTTy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BigBlackTiTTy* »_stock 17inch 6 spokes weight the same... 

Less

























From my experience running 6 different kinds and 4 different diameters of wheels on my TT, 30lb 18" wheels will bog your car. Probably even moreso on quattro cars as mine was FWD and only fighting to turn the weight of two wheels.
If you're not too concerned about slowing your car down some, it's not really important. But I'm sure a lot of us would rather not rob our cars of performance, so thought I'd mention it


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

28.5,, on a 17inch that is heavy.. when you compare my 17inch oz superleggera where they are something like 18pounds . 
heavy wheels are great for snow tire setup, 
but for summer tires , anything less is better, lots of cheaper rims that dont weight much arent very strong though. but take the oz for example, they are extremely strong, and extremely lightweight. but they are italian .. not german, ive yet to see german wheels, (bbs, ronal, brock, keskin, rh etc) that are lightweight. maybe ze germans think lightweight wheels conflict with the stability of the cars. especially the tt... since they thought ."just put ze spoiler on it, "


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

Mine is a DD and I'd be rocking the 18" x 8" - not TOO concerned about performance. Hell, my turbo is a lowly k03...


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

thread revival but the KT-1s look great on the TT


----------

